# His & Hers Hoodie - Knit



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

This is a Unisex Hoodie for boys and girls sizes 1 to 4 years. It is a Seamless all in one project worked from the top down. Even the pockets are picked up off the sweater, knit and attached all at the same time (optional of course). You only have to sew the buttons on. I used worsted weight yarn. It only took 3 balls (100 grams) for the smaller size and 4 balls (100 grams) for the larger size. Very practical sweater jacket for cool summer nights around the camp fire, brisk days in the fall and cold days in the winter. Your go to sweater for casual wear. For more information please feel free to send me a PM. Here is the link to the pattern and more photos ($6.95)http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/his--hers-hoodie


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice!
Thank you.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

They are beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very practicable,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice,thanks for the pattern


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice!! I've been looking for a kids sweater made with worsted weight. Off to add it to my library!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

They are lovely, thanks for the link.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great little sweaters!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love the hoodies! I made one for my son when he was 3, he loved wearing it outside!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are cute!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind comments.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Definitely looks like a "go-to" hoodie! :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

The sweaters are wonderful, and the children are gorgeous!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice and I like the pockets...


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for showing this to us--I put it in my shopping basket!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful pattern


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

So traditional and absolutely adorablexx


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. your work is so neat..Darling little models.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are really nice sweaters. Very useful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------

